
Why newsletters beat social media - djug
https://pjrvs.com/beat/
======
danirod
You know what else respects users privacy, it's cheaper than newsletters for
the content owner, and it's so anonymous you don't even need an e-mail address
to start using it? RSS feeds.

And please, don't just tell me that RSS feeds are anachronistic and that most
users are not interested in RSS feeds anymore. They are not interested because
a lot of alternatives have been gone. There was native support for RSS in
Internet Explorer, older versions of Firefox and MacOS X, no downloads
required.

Why can't just Apple News or the Google App have a prominent button that says
"hey, do you want to add your favourite sites here to see recent updates about
stuff you actually like, instead of this algorithmically curated list of news
we _think_ you _might_ like?", apart of "we drive money by controlling the
feeds"?

